# Painting cargo trailer floor



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Please advise: I've got a new cargo trailer ordered to replace my older, smaller unit. The previous unit had the floor painted by the PO before I bought it and the paint didn't last but maybe 18 months or so. I would like to paint/coat the floor of this new unit before I put anything at all in it and I want the coating to last, as long as it will, with me going in and out daily doing remodeling work. I'm even thinking of using a garage floor epoxy type coating but have concern it may be too hard and crack if the floor flexes any. Truck bed liner suggestions are out, they are too textured, I keep it clean. I'm open to suggestions and will appreciate any. Thanks, David


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

A good epoxy coating or an oil Porch/Deck Enamel will work good.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Try this

http://www.bedlinerfortrucks.com/bedlinerpaint.html


If money is of no concern then I would go with LineX or some thing along that line. Good Luck....................:thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Ask your local Paint Store for any industrial coatings for your app.
I'd recommend Ben Moore's P-22
It's like a nuclear Rustoleum type paint


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, as I had stated-a truck bed liner is not to my liking for this. I am familiar with them, have used them, and find them to textured for the floor of this trailer and my 60 year old knees, maybe on the ramp door to prevent slipping though. "Nuclear RustOleum paint", now that's what I need. I'm not sure who/if anyone handles BM paints here, I'll look into that one. Talking to the "employee-of-the-day" at the big box stores is like talking to the wife about paint. :laughing: I'll give the local SW and Porter stores a visit for info. I want this coating down first, before anything else if done to the unit. Then white on the walls, I've learned that one will make it brighter inside. Insulate the ceiling, add an A/C and bed and have my own little doghouse. :whistling2: Thanks, David


----------

